# Photographing Abandoned Buildings



## mcoppadge (Sep 26, 2008)

There are a number of abandoned warehouses and such that I would love to get into and photograph. Obviously, though, it's probably trespassing, and I was wondering how you go about getting into one. Do you sneak in or do you contact some sort of authority and get permission to enter?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Sep 26, 2008)

this is kinda of a silly question... it's really up to you decide whether or not you choose to break and enter/trespass...

you might find the legal avenue time consuming with no or little result.... but also no consequences other than your time....

you might find the illegal avenue yields quick and easy results.... but with consequence if you get caught...

if you decide to trespass you might be able to talk your way out of it because your intentions (photography) are relatively innocent.... or you could be criminally charged...

have you considered switching your style to fine art taco photography?? it's a little less risky but is becoming more and more popular....


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 26, 2008)

The most intelligent means of entry is through the front door. Ask permission. It works. 

Or you can run around the back, out wit the security guards, enter, hide from the cops, get some photos, and sneak out. That makes for a bit more fun.


----------



## Joves (Sep 27, 2008)

I sneak in myself and, look before I leave. Most of the buildings I shoot have been abandonded for ages though. Also if there are not any signs posted then it is fair game.


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 10, 2008)

Make sure its not posted or its chargable.........


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

And if it is posted make sure you destroy the sign 1st!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 11, 2008)

Dress as a ninja.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 11, 2008)

That's a great question mcoppadge.  You can't get into that many abandoned buildings in NY.  You might never make it out.  But this is just my view.  It might not be true. You should ask.  Does anyone know what's the best way to get a business to give you access to there roof to shoot another building?  Is there a photography line... is cash the end resort.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 11, 2008)

You go in and shoot, and if the cops come you play dumb. It really is that easy,


----------



## Alpha (Oct 11, 2008)

Yemme said:


> That's a great question mcoppadge.  You can't get into that many abandoned buildings in NY.  You might never make it out.  But this is just my view.  It might not be true. You should ask.  Does anyone know what's the best way to get a business to give you access to there roof to shoot another building?  Is there a photography line... is cash the end resort.



Show your tits (if any) to the manager.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 11, 2008)

That was a thought but I didn't want to be molested on the way down.


----------



## rom4n301 (Oct 11, 2008)

if there are signs... steel them say there were never any signs to begin with and its alll goood... y ask and not get permission when u can just go


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 11, 2008)

If you ask I'd be surprised if they let you in.  There's a reason the building is abandoned.
What if you fell through the floor and broke your leg?  I don't think the owner of the building will want to take on that liability.

Sneaking in is probably best.


----------



## WilliamVonBones (Oct 12, 2008)

permission is for n00bs i spent a few years of life sneaking around abandoned buildings, not damaging a thing, not breaking in, just takin photographs, and honestly way more than half of abandoned buildings you can just walk into, be sneaky, dont be dumb, dont be obvious, look like you are allowed to be there, if you get caught up, show off your gear, or run if you can get away. you can get arrested for it, i did. not that fun.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 13, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Dress as a ninja.


 


Alpha said:


> Show your tits (if any) to the manager.


 
 ^^^^

I am neeeeeeeeeeenja!!!

<cough> aaaaaaaanyway...

I'm a big fan of breaking rules and asking for forgiveness later, but obviously you do risk getting hauled in or fined.  

And obviously, be careful when traipsing around abandoned areas so you don't get yerself hurt.  Make sure someone knows you're going and bring a cell phone with you, etc.


----------



## hirschizer (Oct 21, 2008)

I've read a good deal about this in a photography magazine a while back... I actually stole it from my dentist's office i didn't think he'd mind. 

So what I learned from the article.

Go in at night it's harder to get caught for obvious reasons.

Don't take anything that could be used for breaking and entering so if you get away from the place all you have is camera equipment and what ever else you take. (bolt cutters ... etc.)

take gloves and a protective mask for that bad stuff that gets in ur lungs that I don't feel like spelling right now.

... to be continued.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd just sneak in and be very careful. Theres no way someone is gonna be responsible for allowing you to go into a Abandon building. It would probalby be a good idea to take someone with you in case something happens...


----------



## Double H (Oct 21, 2008)

It's a very fine-line. I scout out locations, and/or, try to do some research on the history. Most times, I end up finding enough about the place that I feel comfortable finding an out-of-the-way into the location. Sometimes, I have been lucky to get personal tours from the owners. Usually, though, I trespass.

Take only pictures, leave only footprints.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 22, 2008)

Running away is when you get shot in the back.  Then your S/O or mother is on TV saying what a nice guy you were and he was only taking pictures.

If you are going to trespass, step up if you get busted.


----------



## skieur (Oct 22, 2008)

To each his or her own, but I don't relish dealing with some paranoid skizo brandishing a knife who is using part of an abandoned building to sleep or rats that have found a comfortable location to inhabit.  I have run into both, outside, so why go inside.

skieur


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 22, 2008)

just sneak in at day time so it would not be that hard. for you to see..


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you just happen to pass by and you want to get your photographs, my as well just go in. Ask permission if there is someone around to ask. If not, go ahead. Now, if you want to use your photograph for commercial use, then you do have to ask permission first just to be sure.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 22, 2008)

cherry30 said:


> If you just happen to pass by and you want to get your photographs, my as well just go in. Ask permission if there is someone around to ask. If not, go ahead. Now, if you want to use your photograph for commercial use, then you do have to ask permission first just to be sure.


 
Well, that's not true. (sorry) In general, you can take pictures of buildings for commercial use without permission... only exceptions are those protected by things such as military security and whatnot. I've heard reports of some rare cases of people contesting their use since they are trademarks or somehow otherwise massively special, but I've never looked it up.

EDIT: By the way, I'm not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV.  It is in your best interest to understand your legal rights in your particular state/county/country/district/street/house/bedroom.


----------



## Neuner (Oct 23, 2008)

Even abandoned buildings are owned by someone.  Find out who the owner is and ask permission.  It's easy through knowing the address and tax records.

Getting injured in/on abandoned buildings and property is very easy.  A benefit of asking permission is if you are hurt on the property then there is a better chance of you being covered by the owners liability insurance.  If the owner has just one 'no trespassing' sign of any sort and you are caught or get hurt you are screwed.


----------



## Double H (Oct 23, 2008)

Going at night is not a good idea. Darkness makes it impossible to see holes in floors and other potential hazards. Also, firing off a flash, or using flashlights will draw attention to you. You may as well start yelling out of the windows at passers-by. Daytime is the best time, many abandoned locations are already dark enough during the day. Take a tripod and cable-release. Try not to swap lenses too much, lots of dirt and dust in those places. Always have a cell phone, and if possible, another pserson. Let someone know where you are going and what time you expect to be back. Take water. 
That is all for now.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 23, 2008)

I shot abandoned buildings for years, never arrested but caught several times. Here are some tips

-its easier to ask for forgiveness then permission
-it caught, play dumb or act like you belong there (like saying "clarkson properties" said it was ok for me to come in)
-dont ever break into a place, only enter if its easy to get into
-if you decided to break into a place, dont be dumb and talk the tools in with you
-if you go at night use a dim red gelled flashlight and keep away from windows
-*ALWAYS, ALWAYS* take someone with you, man make it someone who isnt going to vandalize and steal ****... because if the cops show up and find **** broken you will get charged.
-if you're caught, dont run because it will seem your guilty of something, just talk your way out.
-always take smokes with you, for the homeless. After giving them one they will tend to leave you alone or better tell you stories about the property or even take you to areas you never knew about.

here is one that I vist often







and you know what? I was able to sneak a whole car inside of it..






and when I was driving the car out I ran into a cop on the property, told them I was a student and talked to "phil" at "**** properties (name was on the sign posted outside of the property) and became really friendly and we talked for about 20min about the car.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 23, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Well, that's not true. (sorry) In general, you can take pictures of buildings for commercial use without permission... only exceptions are those protected by things such as military security and whatnot. I've heard reports of some rare cases of people contesting their use since they are trademarks or somehow otherwise massively special, but I've never looked it up.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, I'm not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV. It is in your best interest to understand your legal rights in your particular state/county/country/district/street/house/bedroom.


 
partly correct, you can do it if you're standing on public ground (street, sidewalk, bridge). You should be asking permission, but what they dont know doesnt hurt them.


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *manaheim* 

 
_Well, that's not true. (sorry) In general, you can take pictures of buildings for commercial use without permission... only exceptions are those protected by things such as military security and whatnot. I've heard reports of some rare cases of people contesting their use since they are trademarks or somehow otherwise massively special, but I've never looked it up.

EDIT: By the way, I'm not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV. It is in your best interest to understand your legal rights in your particular state/county/country/district/street/house/bedroom._

partly correct, you can do it if you're standing on public ground (street, sidewalk, bridge). You should be asking permission, but what they dont know doesnt hurt them.
__________________
Quoted from Budskipphotography

To clarify a few things, whether you are standing on public ground is totally irelevant.  Commercial use is narrowly defined as for "advertising purposes".  You can use it as an "artistic" photograph and get paid for it or put it on your web site for example.  You can also get paid for it or use it in an "editorial" capacity, for example as part of a book on abandoned buildings.  A gallery display and sale would also fit the artistic use.

skieur


----------



## skieur (Oct 28, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I've heard reports of some rare cases of people contesting their use since they are trademarks or somehow otherwise massively special, but I've never looked it up..


 
You should note that taking a photo of something that is trademarked does not violate that trademark. A requirement for trademark violation is "passing off" which means for example copying the trademark off a 7up bottle to another green bottle, filling it up with a weak flavoured beverage and PASSING IT OFF as real 7up.

Architectural drawings can be copyrighted as can the building design but taking a photo of the building does NOT violate that copyright. Only using that design in another building is a violation.

skieur


----------



## a_spaceman (Oct 29, 2008)

budskiphotography said:


> and when I was driving the car out I ran into a cop on the property, told them I was a student and talked to "phil" at "**** properties (name was on the sign posted outside of the property) and became really friendly and we talked for about 20min about the car.


haha pure class!

anyway, this morning i took a long walk in the woods by the baltic sea near home. right in there there's an open air swimming pool which is obviously closed at the moment. i love it and wanted to take photos of it, but the (very low) fence was too far for my poor lens to do some nice focusing without having to go to infinity.
i took  alook around and a man passed by. as long as he was gone, i got in, took a couple of snaps, and left. the fence was so low at one point i had no problems walking over it.
i guess that even if someone saw me he wouldn't have had much to say as it took me few seconds and i did not touch a thing...


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 29, 2008)

skieur said:


> To clarify a few things, whether you are standing on public ground is totally irelevant. Commercial use is narrowly defined as for "advertising purposes". You can use it as an "artistic" photograph and get paid for it or put it on your web site for example. You can also get paid for it or use it in an "editorial" capacity, for example as part of a book on abandoned buildings. A gallery display and sale would also fit the artistic use.
> 
> skieur


 
true, if you do a "commercial" shoot then its a whole other ball game. even then for abandoned property you dont have to worry.


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 29, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> haha pure class!


 
thanks, rember work smarter, not harder.


----------



## a_spaceman (Oct 29, 2008)

budskiphotography said:


> thanks, rember work smarter, not harder.


of course. 

i'm totally in love with old, tatty, abandoned buildings. there are lots of them around my area back in italy, will visit them with my new camera as soon as i'll be back. it should be for christmas, would be lovely to get some snow, too!
another good thing about these building is that mostly are very old castles, churches etc from 150/200 years ago or more, which means no problems about breaking laws as they're completely open, too, apart from one church due to bad condition and risk or partial collapse. but that one will be worth a sneak


----------

